Ask HN: Which VPN are you using and why? - mlejva
======
ignorantguy
Private Internet Access!! Cheap, reliable and fast vpn. Also multiple
locations.

------
airbreather
ExpressVPN, all the usual features including pc/linux/osx/android/ios.

But, what I really like is almost 24/7 live chat to resolve any issues that
arise, like BBC blocking a particular server or similar.

------
sorent
VyprVPN. I can choose different locations around the world, it's fast and
reliable, and it automatically connects when I am ion untrusted public wifi.
Does come at a subscription cost though

------
orliesaurus
OpenVPN hosted on a DO droplet - because I use the droplet for things and I
can trust it more than I can trust a third party vpn provider

